# Quelle utilisation pour un iMac G4 15"?



## Danoc (18 Septembre 2009)

J'ai la possibilité d'acquérir un iMac G4 15" en bon état, pour 150 euros. 

MacOS Tiger 10.4.11, 700 Mhz, 768 Mo Ram, HDD 60 Go, Geforce2 MX 32Mo, lecteur CD, ethernet, pas de airport, résolution de 1024*768. Semble donc être une des toutes premières versions. 

D'après Mac2sell, il vaut 110 euros. 

Quelle utilisation peut-on en faire? J'ai vérifié sur le site internet de Apple, iwork 09 devrait fonctionner. J'ai testé rapidement Youtube, les vidéos saccadent, mais pas le son. Peut-être un paramètre Youtube a changé pour des vidéo plus légères et moins gourmandes? 

Y-t-il des utilisateurs de cette machine encore actuellement pour savoir si je peux en faire une machine de bureau pour bureautique, courriel, internet, et jukebox?


----------



## Alycastre (18 Septembre 2009)

Danoc a dit:


> J'ai la possibilité d'acquérir un iMac G4 15" en bon état, pour 150 euros.
> 
> MacOS Tiger 10.4.11, 700 Mhz, 768 Mo Ram, HDD 60 Go, Geforce2 MX 32Mo, lecteur CD, ethernet, pas de airport, résolution de 1024*768. Semble donc être une des toutes premières versions.
> 
> ...


Machine de bureau sans soucis; pour Youtube, c'est normal, lire cette c******e de flash est difficile pour cet ancêtre :rateau:
iWork 9 sans problème.
Sinon, pour ton usage, et 150 euros, fonce.


----------



## Marco68 (18 Septembre 2009)

Salut !!

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Imac G4 800Mhz...
Une merveille...Un conseil, pour toutes les vidéos, utilise firefox, en effet, chez moi aussi, les vidéos youtube saccadent avec Safari et pas Firefox...D'ailleurs, de manière générale, Firefox gère mieux tous les contenus flash pour ces petites machines...Bizarre, mais c'est un constat...

PS : je milite pour qu'Apple sorte un iMac identique d'aspect mais avec le matos d'aujourd'hui...C'est bel et bien l'ordinateur (le tournesol) le plus beau que je j'ai vu à ce jour, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'en ai acquis un la semaine dernière pour 150 euros...
Je le préfère à mon MacBook pro, tellement il est beau...Pour la bureautique et internet, c'est impeccable...Ne lui en demande pas plus, sauf si tu arrives à t'offrir la version 1,25 Ghz qui elle sait absolument tout faire...

;-) iMac tournesol power !!!!


----------



## pickwick (18 Septembre 2009)

Les modèles Tournesol 20 pouces sont rares et se paient au prix fort sur ebay, autour de 600 euros encore aujourd'hui.
Mais ils sont beaux !


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Septembre 2009)

> Salut !!
> 
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Imac G4 800Mhz...
> Une merveille...Un conseil, pour toutes les vidéos, utilise firefox, en effet, chez moi aussi, les vidéos youtube saccadent avec Safari et pas Firefox...D'ailleurs, de manière générale, Firefox gère mieux tous les contenus flash pour ces petites machines...Bizarre, mais c'est un constat...
> ...



ça fait rêver :love: ... Personne veut me vendre un tournesol ? C'est pour ma collection


----------



## ben206stras (20 Septembre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> ça fait rêver :love: ... Personne veut me vendre un tournesol ? C'est pour ma collection



Euh... Désolé Oldmac :rateau:



> Y-t-il des utilisateurs de cette machine encore actuellement pour savoir si je peux en faire une machine de bureau pour bureautique, courriel, internet, et jukebox?


Danoc, pour une utilisation bureautique comme tu la décris, il n'y a pas de problème pour faire tourner ton iMac 700.
Tu peux y mettre Tiger qui s'y sentira très à l'aise.


----------



## Danoc (20 Septembre 2009)

Le problème est le lecteur CD et les ports USB en 1.0. Ca limite fortement l'utilisation de la machine, sachant que je n'ai que des disques DVD et un disque dur externe USB 2.0.


----------



## Marco68 (20 Septembre 2009)

Danoc a dit:


> Le problème est le lecteur CD et les ports USB en 1.0. Ca limite fortement l'utilisation de la machine, sachant que je n'ai que des disques DVD et un disque dur externe USB 2.0.



Pas faux !!!
Sur mon iMac 800, les 14 go de bibliothèque iTunes ont mis 4h45 à se copier sur disque dur externe USB....Galère...Mais après tout fonctionne nickel...

Concernant le lecteur CD...Faut être sûr que c'est pas un combo...On sait jamais...Moi j'ai un superdrive...Ouf...Mais on peut trouver Tiger en version CD facilement...Donc...

PS : j'ai de nouveau craqué, j'achète un autre iMac tournesol le 28, et c'est un 15" mais 1 ghz => c'est le but à 167 Mhz, le plus rapide de toute la série (je parle du bus) !!! 
Je vais me régaler, j'en aurai deux !!! Je vais lui rajouter une barrette 1Go en SODIMM et j'achèterai mac os X leopard...D'enfer !!!


----------



## tombapic (24 Septembre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> ça fait rêver :love: ... Personne veut me vendre un tournesol ? C'est pour ma collection



bonjour, oui, moi je vais mettre en vente un G4 tournesol avec 80g 768mo 15tft mighty mouse et clavier alu. le seul hic, c'est qu'il ne faut le débrancher du secteur, car des fois il met trois plombes à se rallumer.
quand il reste brancher, aucun souci.
il est sur tiger. et je compte le vendre 150, j'ai le carton, rien que le clavier et la souris, il y en a pour 100.
j'ai pris un imac 20p, ça change ;-)


----------



## ben206stras (24 Septembre 2009)

tombapic a dit:


> bonjour, oui, moi je vais mettre en vente un G4 tournesol avec 80g 768mo 15tft mighty mouse et clavier alu. le seul hic, c'est qu'il ne faut le débrancher du secteur, car des fois il met trois plombes à se rallumer.
> quand il reste brancher, aucun souci.



L'alimentation est à changer, une fois cette opération faite, tu n'auras plus aucun soucis.

Voir plusieurs fils ouverts à ce sujet en septembre/octobre 2008


----------



## Nihao (3 Octobre 2009)

Certainement l'un des plus beau Mac jamais conçu avec le Cube !


----------

